# off the grid



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

anyone here totally off or know someone who is.... I know how to do it, it's just a money thing too do it..lol

when we build our new cabin in TN we are gonna try... wind, solar and hydro power all with battery back up..

I do think it undo-able it's just gonna be rough... I am already off the financial grid.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a friend who has lived off the grid for the last 15 or so years in MI it can be done. Nearly his entire house is 12v dc. He does have a generator but seldom uses it. Lots of solar panels and small wind turbines. The real key is learning to live without all the stuff coupled with the fact you have daily maintenance and chores every day. He cuts and stacks close to a cord of wood a week all summer. He does a battery check and adds water at least 2 times a week. So it is a part time job just to keep up the utilities.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

One other thing if you want some inverters let me know I have several.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

swampbuck62 said:


> I do think it undo-able it's just gonna be rough..


should have read "I think it is doable"...lol


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I know a lot of folks who live " off the grid". It's a tough life. Maybe easier down there but up here, my hats off to the folks who can live in a dry, powerless cabin. Although a lot are going to solar.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

My grandparents lived off the grid for 9 years. but they had a pole run from the road with power for emergencies...

They had 2 large wind mills and a separate wind turbine that ran ageo thermal water system including a sequencial pump that pressurized and water as it pumped andran a small hydro turbine that helped heat the water for heat that provided heat and hot water in the winter months.

And a 6 panel solar array that was used to charge batteries when the wind wasn't blowing which I never saw in my time down there in KY foothills. They had no freezer and a small fridge and the lighting really sucked but they did it. The 3 turbines required a check by a tech 3 times a year but they never had any major issue.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My camp used to be off the grid. Gas lights, gas stove, gas fridge, wood heat, hand pump on a drilled well. A outhouse for comfort. 

I brought power in and wired the camp and pole barn. I gave the gas fridge to a friend but that is the only upgrade. 

I live there around 6 months a year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Myself, wife and 3 kids have been living off grid for 6 years now. 8 six volt batteries, 3600 watt inverter/charger, 1 kW solar array, solar charge controller, generator for the winter months and successive days of no sun, and a good meter to monitor the system. System is undersized for a family, especially since the kids are getting older. Gas fridge, water heater, clothes dryer, and cook stove. Heat with wood. All "phantom" loads are on switches. Battery maintenance can feel like a chore sometimes, but rewarding to install, maintain, and occasionally troubleshoot and fix the system. Be prepared to cut back dramatically on usage. Much more expensive to produce yourself vs. buying from the grid. If you decide to give it a go, I highly recommend www.backwoodssolar.com. May not be the cheapest, but these guys all live off grid and are passionate about helping others do the same.


----------

